# Halloween displays on TV



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been looking for those shows HGTV and other channels run every year about people who decorate big for Halloween - haven't run across a single one on my Tivo with Directv yet. Usually by now there's several... anyone know of any coming up?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Travel Channel has a few each day.
I mean they show the same ones a few times a week haha, but you might find between 3 and 7 unique ones over the course of the month!
I've seen two so far so that's good ;]


----------

